# Who else felt that Earthquake?



## Wingnut (May 17, 2008)

My wife felt it down here in Nelson, she felt the couch move back a forth whilst she was watching telly. I was sitting 2 metres away at the dining table and felt nothing. We confirmed she wasn't imagining things as our living room light fitting was swaying slightly.
We've felt quite a few tremors in the last few weeks.
I dunno about anyone else, but I get a buzz from a good jolt or 2 ...!  (Hawkesbay born and bred)
http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/quakes/recent_quakes.html is a cool site aint it! Instant information


----------

